# Weekly Competition 2021-07



## Mike Hughey (Feb 16, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F2 R2 F R U' R' U2 R U' R'
*2. *R F' U2 F U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U2
*3. *U2 R' F R2 F' U R' U' F2 R U'
*4. *U R' F U' R2 F R U2 R' F R2
*5. *U' R' U2 F R2 F R U' R' F' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 R' B U' L R2 F2 L' B R2 F D2
*2. *B R D2 R U2 R B2 R' U2 L' D2 F2 U B2 D L' F' D2 R U'
*3. *D' R2 D B2 D L' D B U2 D2 R2 F D2 F' U2 L' B R' F'
*4. *F D R2 B' R2 F D2 L' R2 D B2 D B2 D F2 R2 D2 B
*5. *F' B' L2 B' R L' F' R2 U L' U R2 U' R2 D' F2 D F2 L

*4x4x4*
*1. *R' F D2 U2 R L2 F U' F2 L U2 B2 R U2 F2 U2 L' D' L Fw2 U2 D B2 Rw2 B' U' F Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw' F' Uw2 Fw2 U2 B U R' Fw R Uw2 R Uw'
*2. *U' B' R' U2 L B2 U2 R2 U2 L' R2 U2 B2 D R U' B2 D2 F' L' Rw2 B L2 R2 Uw2 U2 B U' Rw2 U' B Rw D B2 Rw' L D' U' Fw Rw' R' D
*3. *F R2 B2 R2 U' R' F' U2 L U2 F2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 L2 B2 D' Fw2 L D2 Rw2 Uw2 U Fw2 D' R2 D' Rw2 R D Fw' Uw2 U2 Fw' R' F' Uw Fw D2 Fw2 U2 L
*4. *U2 L' D R U2 R' U2 L' B2 F2 D2 U' L F2 D' F R U' Rw2 B D2 Rw2 R F' R L' Fw2 B Rw2 D2 Uw' F' U' F2 Uw' U2 Fw' Uw2 B2 Rw Fw F2 L2
*5. *D B U F2 D B R B' F' D R' U2 L2 D2 R' F2 U2 B2 Rw2 D Fw2 Uw2 B' Rw2 D L2 F U' Fw2 Uw2 B2 D L Uw2 Rw' U2 R2 Fw' Uw D2 Rw2 Uw Fw B

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 Lw' D' Lw2 L2 Rw Dw' Bw2 D' R Bw' R' B' F Lw' U2 B2 L2 Dw2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' Lw' L2 R2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 R Fw' Rw' F2 L' U2 Uw' L Dw' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 B Fw' F2 Bw' R2 Uw2 F' Dw' Rw' U2 F B2 L Rw Bw' D2 Uw2 F Lw2
*2. *Bw U L2 F' D' Dw Uw' U' Fw D' L' F2 Uw Lw' D' Bw Dw2 L2 Fw2 D2 Lw' F2 Bw Uw U2 Rw2 D' R Rw' Dw2 B' Uw' U L' Uw Fw' B' Bw2 D Lw Rw' Fw2 B' Uw2 L2 Fw' Bw Rw Dw2 B2 L2 D2 F Lw Fw' Rw L' Lw Uw2 Dw
*3. *F' D Dw Uw' Fw' R2 Lw2 Fw L' F2 Lw' Fw' B F Uw Fw Uw2 B' Lw D' U Uw R' Dw Lw' U Bw Rw' B' Bw' F R2 Bw' R' D' Rw' U' L R2 D U Dw' Uw2 B L B F' Lw2 B2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw' Dw2 F D Fw' R Lw' Fw' R'
*4. *Rw L2 Fw R' D' L Dw' R Fw2 R Uw F2 L Rw' Fw Dw' R2 D2 R Lw2 B2 F' U' Uw Lw2 Fw U2 Bw2 Dw2 B Fw2 R F2 Rw2 L2 R2 D' R2 U' R Bw' D2 U2 Bw2 Uw Bw' L Bw D L D2 Rw' R2 Fw2 F R' Bw2 Dw Fw' Dw
*5. *B2 Fw2 Bw' Lw Dw2 L' F' Fw2 R2 L' Rw2 Fw2 L' U Uw2 D2 Rw' D2 Rw Bw2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw' Fw2 U Rw2 Uw' F Dw Rw B' Lw Uw D2 Lw D' Dw2 B2 Bw U F2 R' F' Fw2 Bw Lw2 B D' Dw2 B R Fw Rw U2 Fw D B' Dw' Lw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *B' Uw 3Fw2 F2 3Rw 3Fw D' Dw B Uw' 3Rw' 3Uw' Bw' U' D' 3Uw Rw' 3Fw' L2 3Uw2 Dw2 3Fw' Uw2 3Fw2 L2 Uw' 3Fw U L2 D' Dw2 F' 3Rw' B2 Uw' U' Dw' R2 U' R2 Bw2 R Uw Lw2 3Uw' B2 F2 L Uw' F' Dw Rw2 Uw2 U2 Dw' 3Rw' L' 3Fw2 F Dw Uw' 3Uw' Bw U B2 Fw Dw Lw Uw Dw' Rw L' Dw' 3Fw' Dw Fw Lw U Rw' Lw'
*2. *U2 Dw' L2 F' B Dw' B F Fw' 3Uw2 D' 3Fw Lw' F Fw2 Uw' 3Uw2 Fw' R2 Bw2 L' F' 3Uw' Lw B' U' L Fw Dw 3Uw Lw' U2 3Uw B2 Lw' 3Uw 3Rw2 Dw2 L2 R Uw 3Fw L' D2 Rw2 3Fw2 Fw B2 Uw' D2 Bw 3Uw2 Fw' B' D' 3Rw Bw' U2 Bw Fw F' Dw 3Rw Uw' U2 L' B Dw' B Fw L R' U2 3Uw' 3Rw B' R2 3Fw R 3Fw2
*3. *Uw Lw2 Rw' 3Fw' U Uw Lw2 B2 3Rw2 Dw2 U' F' 3Uw Rw2 Bw' B2 F2 D' L2 3Fw' Lw 3Rw' Fw B L' Bw L Fw' Dw' 3Rw' U' Dw' 3Uw 3Fw' Rw2 Bw2 U2 Rw' D2 Bw' 3Rw2 D F' Lw' B' 3Rw2 Rw Dw R2 U Rw' R U2 3Rw2 R' B D' R2 Dw Uw' U' Rw2 3Rw R2 B' U2 L' 3Rw D' Bw 3Uw' Lw R' Rw2 F2 Fw' B' Rw2 3Fw' D'
*4. *R2 Lw 3Fw B' L2 Dw2 Fw2 Bw Rw L' F Bw' 3Uw' 3Fw R 3Uw 3Fw2 R' B L' R Bw 3Fw B Dw 3Fw2 R2 3Uw2 B2 3Fw2 L2 3Fw' Uw Bw D2 Fw 3Rw2 Bw' Fw' Uw Rw U' Fw' U2 R2 F2 L2 Rw U2 Rw' Uw2 B Dw' R2 D' F' 3Rw Bw' 3Uw 3Fw2 R L F' R2 Fw 3Rw2 B F Lw' L' B D Uw' L' F2 R Bw Uw R' 3Uw
*5. *U D' 3Uw2 3Rw Bw' Dw2 B' 3Uw2 U2 Fw2 Bw R' B Bw' U2 Dw2 Bw' 3Fw Uw 3Fw Dw Rw' Fw2 Uw Bw2 3Rw2 3Uw 3Rw U2 Uw L2 D' R2 Dw Lw' Rw' F 3Fw' Rw2 L2 Dw' R B Lw U L R Bw 3Uw2 3Rw Fw' F' Rw Dw' Fw' Uw Bw Fw2 3Uw Rw2 L2 D' Uw2 Fw' Lw' 3Rw' R Fw L' U 3Rw Lw Uw Fw L Bw' Dw' F Dw Fw'

*7x7x7*
*1. *Uw' D 3Fw2 3Rw Rw2 Bw' Dw Bw Dw2 R' 3Uw Lw2 Dw 3Dw' 3Bw F2 D Dw2 3Dw' Uw2 F' R' D' 3Bw2 3Uw Rw2 3Rw D2 Fw2 F2 Bw Lw2 3Uw2 3Dw' 3Lw B 3Bw Dw' 3Bw D2 Bw 3Bw' 3Rw2 U Lw2 3Lw' Dw2 3Uw B' Uw' D Fw2 U Fw2 L2 Fw L' 3Fw Uw' 3Lw Lw2 3Bw Dw Lw' 3Rw' U 3Rw' L R 3Bw Uw2 U2 L2 F2 3Rw Lw' 3Lw 3Bw' B' 3Uw 3Rw2 Rw Uw2 3Dw' R' Dw2 3Uw2 Bw2 3Fw2 R Dw2 Rw L 3Uw U F' B 3Fw L' B'
*2. *3Lw' Rw2 Lw' Bw2 Dw2 R2 3Lw' Bw F' Lw R' Rw Fw' B2 Uw2 B2 Fw F' 3Lw' 3Dw' L 3Dw2 U2 Bw' U' Lw Dw2 Bw2 B' Uw2 3Rw R 3Dw2 3Rw' Bw 3Dw R' U2 3Bw2 R' 3Lw Rw' 3Fw' U' F2 Uw2 3Dw Lw 3Bw' Uw 3Dw2 R' 3Dw L2 3Dw2 Uw' 3Bw D F' 3Dw Dw2 D U R' 3Lw' Uw 3Dw Dw' Rw2 B' 3Fw' 3Rw' Fw Uw2 Dw 3Fw2 Fw' 3Bw' R 3Rw2 Lw 3Dw2 Dw' R Uw U2 3Lw 3Bw Lw' Fw U2 Dw D Bw2 Uw Fw2 3Lw Fw R2 B
*3. *R F' U 3Lw' Rw' F2 3Bw' 3Fw2 Rw2 Dw' L' Dw' U' Lw 3Dw2 R2 Rw2 3Uw' L 3Dw 3Rw2 B Rw' R2 Uw2 3Rw Fw' Lw 3Rw2 Rw2 B2 F Lw2 3Rw' Uw D' 3Rw2 Lw2 Rw' D2 Lw' 3Uw 3Bw' 3Fw 3Rw F2 3Rw' Dw2 3Dw Rw L 3Lw' Bw' 3Rw 3Uw' Fw2 3Lw2 Uw' 3Uw2 Lw 3Fw' L2 Uw' 3Dw' Lw2 Rw' 3Fw' Dw2 3Dw2 F' Fw2 L' F2 B' Uw2 L' 3Dw2 3Lw R2 3Bw 3Lw Uw' R Uw' F' 3Rw2 Dw' B D Fw2 F' 3Dw' 3Bw B2 3Dw' Uw' R' 3Lw' 3Dw B
*4. *3Uw' Fw2 3Bw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 3Bw U' L' B 3Bw Bw D B2 Rw Fw2 3Bw2 D2 Bw Dw2 3Dw2 Fw2 R' F' Lw2 B Fw' 3Dw2 3Uw 3Bw2 D Dw2 3Bw' R2 Lw Fw' 3Lw' Rw' U2 D' L' B L2 F Dw' 3Uw F D' 3Rw2 U' L' 3Uw' U' Uw2 F Dw' Uw' F' Bw 3Lw2 3Bw2 3Dw2 U2 3Bw Rw' Fw2 3Rw' 3Bw 3Lw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 B' 3Uw' R 3Uw2 3Dw2 Dw' R2 Fw' D 3Bw' Bw Uw2 Rw F2 L Rw2 Fw Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw' D Dw' Lw F' B 3Fw' Dw2 3Dw L
*5. *F' 3Dw L' Bw2 B' Lw2 Bw Rw2 F2 L 3Uw2 Fw 3Fw2 Bw2 D2 R2 Bw 3Uw' B2 Uw Rw' Bw2 F L' 3Rw' D' 3Lw Uw Lw' Dw 3Bw2 Fw 3Rw 3Dw Rw D' 3Fw2 Uw D' 3Lw 3Bw D2 Dw2 3Lw2 R2 3Bw2 Rw2 3Lw D2 F' 3Lw' F2 3Dw2 Bw' Rw2 3Bw L Lw U' D Fw 3Bw' 3Uw U' 3Fw' 3Dw' L' 3Rw' R' 3Uw Uw2 R 3Uw Fw Rw' Lw U' B2 Dw' D2 3Uw2 R Uw 3Bw Uw2 3Rw2 3Uw Fw2 Lw Fw' 3Lw' L Bw' 3Dw' D' Bw R2 Fw2 D2 Bw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U R F' R' U R' U R' F U2
*2. *U R' U2 R U' R' F' R2 F' U R'
*3. *R' F' U2 F R' F R' F U' F U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' R2 F U F2 L F R U2 R' D' R F Rw2 Uw'
*2. *D F2 L2 D' L2 B' U2 D2 R' L2 U D2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 D B2 U' Fw Uw
*3. *R L B L F' D R2 U2 B' R D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 R F Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' L D2 F R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B' L' U' R' L U' B' U2 Fw2 Rw2 R F2 B2 U' Fw2 D2 L2 Uw2 L U2 Rw2 Fw' D B L' Rw B2 Rw2 Uw' B F Uw Fw' x y2
*2. *U F2 R2 B F' R D U2 F R' U2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 Uw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 B L R' B Uw2 B U2 L B2 Uw' Rw2 L' Uw F B L Fw Uw2 L Uw' Fw2 z'
*3. *F2 U2 R U2 B2 R' B2 L U R' U2 F R' U B' U R U' Rw2 Uw2 F2 R' B U2 R' Fw2 L' U2 F L2 Uw' B F2 Uw' L2 U' Fw2 Rw' F' Uw2 F R2 U' z y2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U Bw' D' Lw2 F U2 Bw2 D' Rw2 L' Uw2 Dw2 R2 Dw B2 R' Dw' D U' Fw2 U Rw2 Lw' R U' Uw' Dw' R Fw Lw Uw2 Fw Rw Fw D Dw U2 R L2 Uw' R2 Fw2 L Bw' Rw' L Dw' B Uw2 Fw' B2 Rw2 D2 Uw' Dw' Lw B L2 Fw2 B' 3Rw2
*2. *L2 D2 U Bw Fw' B' L' Dw D2 U Fw2 Lw D L B2 Lw' F Bw' Fw Lw2 R F R' Lw' B' R' Fw' B' D2 B Lw L2 F' Bw2 Uw' B2 Rw2 Bw Fw' Uw' L2 Fw U F' U Bw Rw2 Uw' Fw2 D' B Uw Bw2 B' Lw2 Rw2 D2 L2 Dw2 B2 3Rw2 3Uw'
*3. *Rw2 R Uw' L2 Rw Bw F Lw R' Fw B2 Lw Dw' U2 Fw2 Rw B' D2 R2 D' Bw' Uw Rw Lw' R F L' F2 Dw U2 Lw2 R2 B F' Bw Dw2 Fw Bw Lw L2 Uw L Rw' Fw2 R' B Bw2 Lw' L' Uw2 Lw D2 Fw L R Uw Lw Bw' L' 3Rw2 3Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Uw2 U2 D' Fw 3Rw2 3Fw L2 F' U R' D 3Rw' Uw2 R2 U B Dw2 B' D 3Uw Fw2 Dw2 D2 F2 Bw D2 F Dw' 3Rw' U Uw Bw' B2 Fw' Rw R' F Lw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 Dw' 3Fw D U 3Fw2 F' R' U' F2 3Fw' Bw2 Dw R' Lw' U' L' 3Rw2 Fw L Fw' 3Uw Uw' U Dw 3Fw' R2 L2 Bw' Dw2 Uw2 Lw' Bw' 3Rw Rw2 U2 Fw' Uw 3Uw2 D R2 x2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 Rw2 Fw2 Bw L' U2 D2 Lw' Rw2 3Fw2 3Dw2 Uw Rw2 Fw Dw 3Dw' 3Uw' Fw B2 D2 R' 3Dw2 3Fw' Rw L' 3Lw2 Bw' 3Fw U' F' L' 3Bw Uw2 L' 3Lw' Fw' Bw2 L' 3Dw Rw2 3Rw Lw2 Dw2 Uw' 3Dw 3Bw' 3Lw 3Dw2 D Rw2 3Lw Lw' 3Bw R2 3Dw2 3Uw Dw' Lw Uw2 R Rw' B Fw2 R Dw' Fw' 3Dw 3Uw 3Fw' U D' 3Dw Bw' B2 3Rw' Uw' F' Uw2 Rw2 3Dw Uw' F Bw Dw' Lw D2 Uw L' 3Fw2 Lw Fw' Lw 3Dw2 Uw Dw' Lw' B' D' 3Dw Bw2 y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L' D' R' D F B U F2 L B2 L2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' U' B' Rw Uw2
*2. *D R' B2 L B2 R' B2 R2 U2 F2 L B L B D' F U' R2 U' Fw Uw'
*3. *F D2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 R2 B2 D' B' U2 L B' R F2 U2 F' U Rw
*4. *L U' B2 F2 L2 R F2 U2 L2 R D' L' R2 B D2 L2 R2 D' B' Rw Uw2
*5. *R2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 D L F D2 R2 D B' R2 D R' U B D2 Fw
*6. *R L' D B L F2 U' D2 F D2 F' B2 U D' B2 Rw
*7. *U L F D2 R2 F D B2 L F B2 U2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F' Rw Uw2
*8. *L D' L2 B L2 B2 F' R2 U2 F U' L' D B' F U B L2 F Rw' Uw
*9. *F R D' B2 R' L' D2 B2 D B R' U' L2 F2 U' D F2 B2 Rw' Uw'
*10. *R U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L B2 L2 F' D B D' L F' R' D' L D2 Rw Uw2
*11. *U' F2 D' R F' L2 F2 L B U' D2 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 L F2 L B Rw2 Uw'
*12. *R' D' F2 D2 L' R U2 L D2 U2 R2 F' R B U2 R D L B' Uw
*13. *B U2 R' F' R' D L R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U R D B' Uw
*14. *D U R2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 L B F' R U' R' F D2 U B Uw'
*15. *L F R2 U' F' U2 B2 F' D2 L2 B2 L' U2 L2 B' D2 F D2 Rw' Uw
*16. *B L' U' F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D U2 R2 F D' B' F2 D' L2 B2 D' Rw Uw
*17. *B2 L2 F L2 F U2 F2 U2 F U' L B R U2 F' D L2 R2 F' Rw Uw'
*18. *F U L2 B R L' U' R U' L2 D' B2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 B' D' Rw Uw2
*19. *F2 B' D B' R2 L D2 F R' F2 R U2 R' F2 R U2 D' L Fw'
*20. *D2 F' B2 U F L' B D2 F' R2 L2 F2 U' D B2 U2 D' L U2 Fw Uw2
*21. *D' U' F2 L2 R2 U B2 L D L B' R B D' F U L R D2 Rw' Uw2
*22. *D2 L2 B U' F' U' R L' D L B L D2 R' L F2 B2 R Fw Uw
*23. *D' B' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 R D2 U F' L D2 R' F2 L F2 Rw Uw
*24. *R2 B2 R' F' U2 L F L B2 U' F2 L2 U L2 D B2 L' B' D2 Fw Uw2
*25. *U F' D2 B' R F2 U' D2 R' F2 R2 F' R2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' Fw
*26. *B2 R L D' B' L U2 L' F2 U2 F L2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 B' D' B' Rw2 Uw'
*27. *U2 L' F2 U2 R' B2 R2 D2 R' D2 B U' F' R' F' D' R F2 D2 F Rw Uw2
*28. *B U' L' B2 F2 L F2 U2 L2 R F U' F2 L' B2 U L' R' U2 Rw2 Uw'
*29. *R D' F L' D2 R U' F' U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B R B2 U2 Fw' Uw
*30. *B' L2 D B2 U L2 R2 U' L2 U2 R' D B D' B U2 R2 B' U Fw Uw2
*31. *R' B2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 U2 L2 F' L R2 U F2 D2 U' F' L B Rw' Uw
*32. *L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 U L' U' B R B' R' B D F' D2 U2 Rw2
*33. *F L' F D' L F2 R' U D' F2 R D2 F' B2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 Rw'
*34. *B' U' F' L' B' D' R F2 R2 U D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L' U' R2 U Fw Uw
*35. *L2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 D U2 R2 L' F' L' U R2 F L2 R' B2 U' Fw' Uw'
*36. *D' R' D U' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' F' L2 D' U L R' B' D' U' Rw' Uw'
*37. *B2 D' U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' L D2 B R U L' D R B D2 U2 Rw' Uw
*38. *B2 U' B R' F2 R D' L' U2 F2 L2 D2 R D2 L' D R2 D Fw Uw'
*39. *L B' R L2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U B2 F' R' B U' B2 R' D2 Fw' Uw
*40. *U F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F R2 U' F U L2 B L' U' L' F L Fw' Uw
*41. *B' L' B2 R' D' B2 R' L F U2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 F' R' D Fw'
*42. *D' R2 B R' B R2 L' B2 U' R F2 L' D2 R2 B2 L F2 L D2 B' Uw'
*43. *D2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 R B F' R F2 R B' L D L2 R Fw Uw
*44. *B' D' B F R2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 R' U' L R' F' R2 D U F' Rw' Uw
*45. *U R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B U2 D' B R' D2 L' U2 L' R2 D' F2 Rw Uw'
*46. *U2 R2 B R2 F' U2 F U2 R D2 U' B' F2 D' L' B' R' F2 L Fw Uw2
*47. *F U F B2 U' R2 D F2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 F D2 U L B' L2 U2 Rw'
*48. *L B' L2 D L2 U B2 D' U2 F2 R2 B2 L' F' U2 L' F D2 L2 U Rw' Uw'
*49. *L' B R' U F R L B L B U F2 U2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2 Fw' Uw
*50. *F2 R B R' D' L F U' L B2 U2 L D2 R' F2 L B2 U' F' U' Rw Uw2
*51. *F' B2 L B D F' R' B2 U2 B' L2 F' L2 F U2 D' F' R' D Rw' Uw
*52. *F' R2 U F2 B R L2 F' D R2 U2 B2 L' F2 R L2 B2 U2 Rw'
*53. *F2 R2 F R U R D L2 F U2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 L' F U R2 Fw'
*54. *L' F L U' F L B' R' D R L B2 R U2 L2 F2 D2 R U2 B2 Rw Uw
*55. *F2 D2 L B2 L R D2 R' F2 D F U F' U' F2 U' F L U' Rw' Uw
*56. *D R2 U B' F2 L2 F' U2 F L2 R2 F' L B U' L' R B2 U' Rw Uw2
*57. *R' B D' F2 R' D2 R F2 D2 L' F2 R2 D2 U L' B L R' D2 R' Fw Uw'
*58. *L2 U' L F L2 B' L2 D L2 F D2 F2 U2 B U' F' U' Fw Uw'
*59. *U' B' U2 R2 D2 L R' F' L2 U2 B D' R2 U F2 R' Fw' Uw2
*60. *F L2 F L' F2 R U F R2 B' D2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 U L' B Rw
*61. *F' L' F' U2 L2 F2 D2 L' R2 F2 D2 U L' R' B' U' L B2 U2 Rw' Uw2
*62. *U' L2 U' R U2 L U2 L2 B2 D2 R' D F U2 R B' L D' U' Rw Uw2
*63. *F R' L2 U R2 L U2 L F R L F2 D2 R B2 L2 U2 D2 Fw
*64. *R' D F' R' D' B2 R F D2 F R D2 F2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R' Fw Uw
*65. *B2 L D2 U2 B2 L B2 U F' U2 F' D' L B2 F2 D2 R2 B' Rw Uw
*66. *U' R' B' L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B' R2 F2 U' L' D2 F2 D R' B' F L2 Fw Uw'
*67. *F' L' F U2 D2 L' F D2 R2 B2 U' D2 F2 U D2 R2 F2 R' B Rw Uw2
*68. *D2 R' F2 R2 U' R2 D2 F' R U' F2 L2 B R2 F U2 F B2 U2 Fw Uw
*69. *D2 R U' D' B' R D2 F' U' F2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 Uw
*70. *L2 F B' L U2 L2 F' D' U2 R2 F B L2 F2 B' L D2 F2 Rw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 U' R2 B2 D R2 D2 U' F' D L' D F R D2 R' B2 D' L2
*2. *L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 D' R' F' R F L' B' F U B2 U'
*3. *B L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F' U' B2 D B2 D R2 B' D L' D' F'
*4. *B' U' F D F L2 B' L B2 R2 F' U2 B U2 D2 R' F U'
*5. *U' R' F2 D B2 L2 D B2 U L2 U' L' F2 L U' B' R2 F L2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' F2 U R' B2 L' D2 U B' F2 L2 B2 R
*2. *L B U' B' R' L2 F' B2 L2 U R U2 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 L F
*3. *F2 L U2 B' R F D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D' R' D
*4. *U' F' D R B U' L2 B D2 L F' D2 B L2 F B2 D2 B' L2
*5. *B L2 B' U2 D2 R2 U' D' R F R D2 F2 R2 L2 F2 L' F2 U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B L F2 L2 U2 B' D2 B' F2 L2 U' L B' U B F D' R2
*2. *R D F L2 D' L' F B' L B2 D R2 L2 F2 U R2 U B' D'
*3. *L' U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R B2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 F U2 R' B' L B2
*4. *F R2 U L B' U F2 B L F B2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2
*5. *R' U2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 L2 B' D2 F D' U L F D' R U2 L

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 U2 F2 L' F D R' D2 R U2 B' D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R D F' U L' B' L D R2 F2 D R2 D' B2 R2 D' L' D' R2 F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D' B2 D2 U' R2 D2 R2 F' U' B2 R F L F' L U2 F R' D2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U R' F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F U R U2
*3. *D R D B' U2 F' R2 U L' B R' F2 R L2 D2 R F2 D'
*4. *D' F2 R D' F' R' D R F2 L U2 B2 L' D2 R2 F2 R U' D2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 R' F' D2 Fw2 L B2 U2 Rw2 F D2 R2 Uw F' D L2 F Fw D L U2 Rw' Uw' U2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' F R U R F' R' F U2 R U
*3. *U' F' B' D2 R D' F2 L' R2 U2 L2 F' U2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 U' B'
*4. *R L2 U2 B' L2 B' U2 B' F' U2 L' B D F2 D2 L' U F' L2 R Fw2 Uw2 D' Fw2 B' U Rw2 R2 Fw2 F2 D2 B Rw B U' B2 D2 F' Fw' Rw L' Uw2 R2 U Rw'
*5. *Uw' L B2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw U2 D2 Rw U' Fw Lw' Bw Lw' U' F' Dw' F' Dw' Lw' B2 D2 Uw Fw2 B' L' Fw U' F Dw2 R Rw' L' Uw2 B' L Rw B2 F' Lw2 Bw2 Fw' B2 Dw Bw D' U' B2 Uw2 Lw' F2 Bw Lw F2 Dw' D' Lw' Uw2 Dw2 L'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U2 F U2 F R U R' F R2 F' R2
*3. *U L F D F2 D B2 R U F2 U2 D L2 D R2 B2 R2 U B' D
*4. *U' R D' R D L' B' F2 U D2 R2 U2 R' D2 F2 U2 D2 L B2 Rw2 B2 U' Fw2 L' Uw2 U2 Fw2 B2 U R2 Fw2 R' F' R2 Uw2 Fw' R Uw Rw' Fw2 Rw U' Fw2 B2 U
*5. *F' R2 U D2 R Rw' F Bw R U Fw' L' Rw Lw Bw D R' Lw2 Fw L2 Fw' D' F' Bw' Uw Dw Bw2 F Dw2 F R2 Dw' Fw R' B' Bw Lw' L' Bw2 Dw Lw Fw2 Dw' Fw R' F' Bw2 Fw2 Uw Bw2 L U2 F L Fw' U' Bw' Dw F2 Rw'
*6. *3Rw' Lw' Fw2 U Lw Uw2 B' D U Fw2 U' Fw2 Lw R' 3Rw U' B2 U Bw' 3Rw Lw' Dw 3Fw' R2 L' B 3Rw' D' R2 D' R' Fw U R2 3Rw Rw Dw B' 3Uw L2 Lw U F Uw' 3Fw2 Lw2 U' Fw 3Rw' Uw Dw L Fw2 3Fw Rw F Dw' Lw' Dw2 Lw' Bw2 U' F L' Dw' Rw2 3Uw2 3Fw2 Fw L2 Rw B 3Uw' Rw Uw2 3Uw' Lw2 3Fw' D Uw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F U2 F R' U F R2 U' R2 F U'
*3. *B' U2 L2 D B2 R U2 L F2 L2 B2 L2 U R U2 B' F D' L'
*4. *R2 B2 R' D2 L' U2 R F2 D' R D' L' B' L' U R' U2 D2 Uw2 F' Uw2 D' Fw2 R2 L2 Uw2 F Uw2 D2 F U' L F2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw Fw' Rw2 F' U2 L2 Fw' B2
*5. *B' Dw Fw' Dw B Fw' R Bw2 L B D R2 Lw' B Rw Bw' Fw' Lw2 Uw' L Rw2 R' F' R2 Rw2 B' Bw' Fw' Lw' Dw Rw Lw Uw' Fw2 F2 Lw Fw' Bw2 Rw2 D' U Dw B' U' L Lw2 B' D Fw U' Bw' U2 L F' Uw2 R L B' U F
*6. *Rw Fw' R' F' Uw2 3Uw' 3Rw R2 B R 3Fw2 B R Fw2 B Rw2 Lw2 B Fw' U2 Uw' 3Rw2 Fw2 R' U2 3Uw F Uw2 Lw2 F2 Fw2 3Rw' Lw' 3Fw2 F' Bw U2 Bw U2 3Fw Uw2 Bw Lw2 3Uw2 L B 3Fw2 R' Dw' U' Rw' 3Rw D2 Lw2 B' F Uw2 D Bw2 Uw 3Rw2 Bw Uw' Lw 3Uw R Fw' Uw Lw' B L' Uw2 B' Uw' R2 3Fw2 Uw2 3Rw' Rw2 3Uw
*7. *Rw' Lw F2 3Rw' R' 3Bw' 3Lw' Lw' D' R' 3Bw' D' 3Lw2 3Uw 3Bw D' 3Fw' F2 L' Rw' R Fw2 B' R2 L' U2 B2 Uw' 3Lw' Dw Fw 3Uw' Uw 3Dw2 L2 3Bw 3Rw2 L' F2 Lw' Dw2 F' 3Lw2 U Bw Lw' Fw 3Lw B' Dw 3Lw' Lw2 F' 3Dw' 3Uw D L' Bw 3Fw F2 3Rw' 3Fw' U' Lw2 F' 3Fw2 D2 L2 3Rw Rw' 3Fw' 3Bw' 3Rw' Bw' 3Fw' 3Uw' 3Bw R' U Dw2 B2 3Lw2 F Dw' U Rw' Bw2 Fw' 3Bw' B' Lw2 3Uw2 Bw' Fw' 3Uw2 3Bw2 3Uw2 L 3Bw2 Uw

*Clock*
*1. *UR3- DR4- DL3+ UL3- U1- R3+ D5+ L2+ ALL4- y2 U1+ R3+ D2- L4- ALL0+ DR UL
*2. *UR5+ DR1+ DL5- UL5- U3+ R1- D1- L4+ ALL2+ y2 U3- R4+ D3+ L3- ALL3+ UR
*3. *UR1- DR6+ DL0+ UL3- U1+ R5+ D1- L3- ALL3+ y2 U6+ R4- D3+ L5+ ALL3- DR DL UL
*4. *UR4+ DR0+ DL0+ UL4+ U5- R1+ D0+ L2- ALL3- y2 U3+ R6+ D5+ L5- ALL2+ UR DL UL
*5. *UR4+ DR4+ DL3- UL1+ U3+ R1+ D4+ L6+ ALL4- y2 U0+ R3- D1- L4+ ALL4- UR

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L B' U L' U L R L U B U u b'
*2. *L' R' B L' R' U L U' B' R' L' u l b
*3. *B' R' L U R L B' U B R' B u' r'
*4. *L' B U R' L U' R' U' L' R' L r b'
*5. *L B' L R U' L' B R U' L B' u' l r b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,5) / (-3,6) / (4,-2) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-5,0) / (3,0) / (0,-5) / (-4,0) / (-3,-4) / (3,0) / (-1,0) /
*2. *(1,3) / (-1,2) / (-2,-2) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (4,-4) / (2,-2) / (-1,0)
*3. *(0,2) / (0,6) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (5,-4) / (-2,-5) / (0,-1) / (3,0) / (2,-5) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (5,0) / (-2,0)
*4. *(4,0) / (-1,2) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (2,-1) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-2) / (2,0)
*5. *(0,-1) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (1,-2) / (6,0) / (-4,-4) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (0,-2) / (-2,-4) / (0,-2)

*Skewb*
*1. *L B R L U L B L' B' U' B'
*2. *L R B' R' B L' U' R U' B' U
*3. *U L B' R U' R B U' L B' L'
*4. *R B R L B' U L B U L' R
*5. *R U L' B L' R' B L' U L B'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *BL2 flip U2' R2 U BL' L2 U2 R' flip U2 R2 F L BR R2' U' BL2' BR2' U2 F2 R' F2 U R F U2 R2 F2 U F
*2. *F2 flip U BR2 U' R2 F2 U2 F' BR flip U R2 BR2' BL' U2 L BL2' BR' F2' R' U' R F2' R2' U2 R2' F2' U R
*3. *R2' F BL BR2' R BR U2 flip L2 F2' R2' BL' BR2 R BL2' BR' U R' U F2' R' F2' U2' F R' F2 U2' F'
*4. *BL2' flip U BL L2' BR U2' BL' BR2 BL2 flip BR2' BL2 U' BR2 U' L2 U2' BL2 U R2 U R F2' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2' U' R'
*5. *F2 flip R F R L2' F' BL' BR' BL flip R F2' L BR2 BL2 U' BL2 L2 R F' U' R F2 R2' U2 R F2 U R'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' U2 R2 U' R U' R2 F2 R U R'
*3. *L2 D F L B2 R D2 L F2 D2 B2 F U' F U2 F' L F'
*4. *U2 F2 U2 F2 L U2 F2 L R F2 U2 L2 D' L F U' B' U2 R' F D Fw2 Rw2 U L F2 L2 D' F2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 R U2 Fw Uw2 L' Fw' F B Rw R Fw D R2 L U
*5. *Rw' Lw U D2 Lw' Fw' B2 Lw' U' Rw2 Bw F2 B' L' R2 F' R' B Uw2 Fw2 U Lw R2 B F' Bw' U Rw' B D' Bw' Uw B' Rw' Uw D' U2 B F' Rw' U' Bw' L2 Uw U2 L Fw Rw2 Fw' U' Uw2 R D Uw2 Bw' B' R' D' Bw2 Dw'
*OH. *D L' F U B' U R' D' B D L2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B
*Clock. *UR3- DR1+ DL5- UL1- U3+ R1+ D2+ L3+ ALL2+ y2 U1+ R2+ D3- L5+ ALL3+ UR UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *R B' R' L' U' B' R L' B' R U' u r b'
*Square-1. *(0,2) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (4,-2) / (0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (3,-2) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (0,-2)
*Skewb. *U L U L' U B' L' B' L' R' U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B' b r' f L' R' B L R B L' R'
*2. *L' R l' f' r R' b l f r L' R' F L F L' B F' L'
*3. *L r' R F f l' r' F L R B F R B L'
*4. *b' f r b' l b' f' B L F R B' L' F' L' B'
*5. *b B R b l' r R' b' r B F L' R F L' B L' R'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw U Bw' L' B Uw Rw' Bw U R Uw' Lw' Bw Rw Uw' Rw Uw' Bw' u l' r b
*2. *Bw U' B' Lw U' Bw B Lw U' R' Uw' Lw' Uw' Rw' Lw Rw' Bw Lw' u r' b
*3. *B Uw R Lw' Bw' L' Rw' U L' R' B Uw' Bw' Lw' Uw Rw' Bw' Rw Uw u l b'
*4. *Uw' U' R' Uw' L Rw Uw' U' L' B' Uw' Lw Uw Lw Bw Lw Uw' Rw' Bw u' l' r
*5. *Bw' Uw U R' B' Rw' Bw' Uw U' B' Lw' Uw' Lw Bw' Rw' Lw' Rw Uw' u' l b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 L U2 R D L U2 R2 D L U R D2 R U2 L D2 L2 U R2 D R U L D L2 U R2 D L D L U2 R D2 R2 U L2 D L U3 R D3
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R D L U R D R U L U2 L D3 R U L2 U R2 D L2 U2 R3 D2 L2 D L U R D R2 U L
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D2 L2 U R D R2 U L U L D2 R D L2 U R2 U2 L D2 R U R D L D L2 U3 R D R D2 R U L
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U2 R D L D R U L D L U L U R2 D2 L U3 L D2 R U R U L2 D R3 U L3 D R3 U L2 D R D L2 D
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 U L U R D R U L D L2 D2 R2 U R U L2 U L D R D L U R D2 L U R3 U L2 D2 R2 U L3 U R U R D2 L U2 L D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U' B' R' D2 F' B' U L' B D L D2 R' L2 U2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' L' U L2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 F' R2 U' L' R' F2 U2 F U2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U L B' U' F2 U L2 D F2 D U R D2 B' D R' U' L' B R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L' R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 U B D' R2 D B2 F' U R F R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D' B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D L' U2 L2 B' L2 F D U B L F R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *B2 L F2 R U2 B2 F2 R D2 B' L D R2 U R D' B' U R
*2. *R F L' B' L2 R2 B' U2 F2 D2 L' U B' L U L' R2 B'
*3. *D' L2 U D B R2 L U' D2 R L F U2 F2 L2 F' L2
*4. *R2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 U' L' B F' R D' F' D F2
*5. *L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 L' B' U2 R2 D B L2 R'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UR UL UF UR UB UR UF UL UF UB UL UB UR UF UR LB UL UB RF UF UL UB UR UF UL UB LB UB LF UF UR UB RB UR UF UB UR UL UF LF UL UF UR DB RB UR UF LF DR DF RF DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB UB+2 RB UB-2 LB-2 UL DR+ RF UF+2 DB+2 LB+2 DR- UR+ UF UR-
*2. * UF UL UF UR UB UL UF UR UF UB UL UF UL UB LB UB UL LB UL RF UF UR UF UR UF UL RB UB LF UL UB UR UF UL UB RB UR UF UB LF DR DB RB UR DF RF UF DR RB UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF DR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UL+2 DB+2 DR RF DR+2
*3. * UL UF UR UL UF UR UL UF UB UR UF UR UB RF UF UL UB UR LB UL UB LB RF UR UF UR UF UR UL RB LF UF UR UL UB LF UL UF UB UR UF UL LF DR RB DB DF RF UF DL UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DF RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR UR+ UF UR+2 UB+2 LF- UL+ UB+ UL UB RB DF DR+ DB+2 DR DB DR+2 DB+ RB DB RB+ UB+ DF+ LF DF LF+2
*4. * UL UB UL UB UR UF UB UR UL UF UB UR LB RF UF UR UL UB RF UR UF UL UB LB UB UR RB UR UF LF UF UL RF LF UL UF UB UR RF RB UR UB LF DL LB UB UR RF DF LF UF UL DR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF+2 LF UF-2 RF+ UR+2 UB UR UB+2 DL+ DF RF+2
*5. * UR UF UL UF UR UB UR UL UB UL UF UR UF UL UB UL LB RF UF UL UB LB UL UB UR UL UB LB RB UR UF UL LF UF UL UF UL UB UR UF LF UL UB RB DL LB UB LF UF UR DR RF DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF DR UB+2 RB UB-2 LB-2 UL UF DR+ DB+2 LB UL UF+2 DR+2 UR+ UF UR UF+ UR+2 RF UR RF+2 DR+ RF UF+ DB DR+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *BR' D BR F' R' BR' D BR R F' R' F R' F R' F' R' F R F R' L F' L' U L' F L' F U' F BR' BL' U' D' B L' D
*2. *R' F' R F R F' R F' R F' R F' R F R F R' F R' F' R U' L' R U F R' U F' L R U B' L' BR F' R' B
*3. *F' R' F' R F' R F R F R' F U L' U' L F U' R U F R L F' L R' U F L' U' R U' R BL L U' D BR L R'
*4. *L' U L' U' F' L' F U' R' F R F' U' L R' L' F' L F R L R' U L R' F' R F L' R' L' R' B BL BR' D U BR' L'
*5. *U L' U L U L' U L' U' L U' L' U L' U' L U' L U' L' F' R' L F' U R' F' R' U' L' U F' BR R' U F' BR R' U


----------



## Jacck (Feb 22, 2021)

Rare "at least one success in every blind event this week"


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 24, 2021)

Results for week 7: Congratulations to ichcubegerne, Torch, and Christopher Fandrich!

*2x2x2*(129)
1.  1.56 Charles Jerome
2.  1.60 ExultantCarn
3.  1.69 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  1.72 OriginalUsername
5.  1.76 MLGCubez
6.  1.94 BrianJ
7.  1.97 Legomanz
8.  2.21 Luke Garrett
9.  2.23 Rubadcar
10.  2.32 Christopher Fandrich
11.  2.35 Imran Rahman
12.  2.56 remopihel
12.  2.56 Grzegorz Chudzik
14.  2.80 DhruvA
15.  2.81 PratikKhannaSkewb
16.  2.91 cuberkid10
17.  2.92 KardTrickKid_YT
17.  2.92 thembldlord
19.  2.94 JChambers13
20.  2.96 Dream Cubing
21.  3.12 Ty Y.
22.  3.15 Logan2017DAYR01
23.  3.17 agradess2
24.  3.18 Heewon Seo
25.  3.20 LukasDikic
26.  3.22 mihnea3000
27.  3.24 Liam Wadek
28.  3.27 MichaelNielsen
29.  3.28 midnightcuberx
29.  3.28 Torch
31.  3.30 The Cubing Dufus
32.  3.32 BraydenTheCuber
33.  3.37 MartinN13
34.  3.38 Brendyn Dunagan
35.  3.40 sean_cut4
36.  3.44 BradenTheMagician
37.  3.49 Marcus Siu
38.  3.52 Akshat Sehgal
39.  3.57 FaLoL
40.  3.69 BMcCl1
41.  3.71 abunickabhi
42.  3.73 abhijat
43.  3.74 SirWaffle
44.  3.80 Jonah Jarvis
45.  3.81 Cubeology
45.  3.81 Fred Lang
47.  3.83 KingCanyon
48.  3.86 tJardigradHe
49.  3.92 DGCubes
50.  3.94 Boris McCoy
51.  3.95 DNF_Cuber
52.  4.09 kaden D.
52.  4.09 dollarstorecubes
54.  4.10 G2013
54.  4.10 Harsha Paladugu
56.  4.13 Kacper Jędrzejuk
56.  4.13 JFCUBING
58.  4.17 trangium
59.  4.24 brianyu
60.  4.38 thecubemaster23
61.  4.42 drpfisherman
62.  4.46 Peter Preston
63.  4.48 MCuber
63.  4.48 tranl1050
65.  4.49 ichcubegerne
66.  4.55 Sixstringcal
67.  4.56 50ph14
68.  4.58 MattP98
69.  4.61 Triangles_are_cubers
70.  4.65 bennettstouder
71.  4.68 Josh Costello
72.  4.71 Raymos Castillo
73.  4.72 d2polld
74.  4.77 jaysammey777
75.  4.86 Nina Pawlak
76.  4.99 Poketube6681
77.  5.08 NintendoCuber
78.  5.17 Der Der
79.  5.19 xyzzy
80.  5.24 Lupus3141
81.  5.29 TheWeathermn
82.  5.43 Kit Clement
82.  5.43 swankfukinc
84.  5.44 brad711
84.  5.44 Li Xiang
86.  5.55 Oxzowachi
87.  5.56 GAN CUBER
88.  5.58 John Benwell
89.  5.62 sigalig
90.  5.66 Caleb Rogers
91.  5.72 PingPongCuber
92.  5.90 Bilbo7
93.  6.08 xtreme cuber2007
94.  6.11 White KB
95.  6.30 anna4f
96.  6.31 theit07
97.  6.32 PCCuber
98.  6.68 qwr
99.  6.77 Mike Hughey
100.  6.93 Skewb_Cube
101.  7.03 CaptainCuber
102.  7.09 Lewis
103.  7.25 MarkA64
104.  7.27 Cubing Forever
105.  7.34 JdMfX_
105.  7.34 nevinscph
107.  7.36 DodusNet
108.  7.45 Jonascube
109.  7.68 Kano
110.  7.86 Audun Meckelborg
111.  7.97 LittleLumos
112.  8.34 Kurukuru
113.  8.39 myoder
114.  8.40 sporteisvogel
115.  8.59 Jrg
116.  8.62 Adelina ilnicki
117.  8.63 Rykachu00
118.  8.95 Travelingyoyokid
119.  9.05 Rubika-37-021204
120.  9.52 One Wheel
121.  9.80 thomas.sch
122.  10.20 Lumej
123.  10.39 Jacck
124.  13.18 Curtis
125.  14.43 KP-20359
126.  16.19 lross123
127.  17.13 SavagerFlash17
128.  21.28 MatsBergsten
129.  43.07 RUDRA PATEL


*3x3x3*(184)
1.  6.13 Luke Garrett
2.  6.62 Varun Mohanraj
3.  7.02 thembldlord
3.  7.02 Christopher Fandrich


Spoiler



5.  7.55 LukasDikic
6.  7.56 OriginalUsername
7.  7.59 MichaelNielsen
8.  7.63 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
9.  7.65 Micah Morrison
10.  7.71 Charles Jerome
11.  7.81 Rubadcar
12.  7.86 BrianJ
13.  7.97 Heewon Seo
14.  8.05 ExultantCarn
15.  8.07 Stubbi
16.  8.08 KardTrickKid_YT
17.  8.12 Legomanz
18.  8.18 Ty Y.
19.  8.20 cuberkid10
20.  8.28 JChambers13
21.  8.34 Brendyn Dunagan
22.  8.43 NathanaelCubes
23.  8.45 PratikKhannaSkewb
24.  8.49 Jonah Jarvis
25.  8.55 ichcubegerne
26.  8.69 tJardigradHe
27.  8.89 remopihel
28.  8.95 mihnea3000
29.  9.01 Dream Cubing
30.  9.14 asacuber
31.  9.31 G2013
32.  9.48 MLGCubez
33.  9.55 BradenTheMagician
33.  9.55 dollarstorecubes
35.  9.57 Oxzowachi
35.  9.57 2017LAMB06
37.  9.62 vishwasankarcubing
38.  9.63 jaysammey777
39.  9.64 BraydenTheCuber
40.  9.65 DhruvA
41.  9.69 sean_cut4
42.  9.72 DGCubes
43.  9.74 jihu1011
44.  9.82 Liam Wadek
45.  9.94 FishyIshy
46.  10.05 Imran Rahman
47.  10.13 Marcus Siu
48.  10.20 Cubeology
49.  10.30 Logan2017DAYR01
50.  10.35 Torch
51.  10.39 abhijat
52.  10.46 FaLoL
53.  10.61 thecubemaster23
54.  10.63 turtwig
55.  10.81 nico_german_cuber
56.  10.98 VJW
57.  11.10 SirWaffle
58.  11.12 Grzegorz Chudzik
59.  11.25 agradess2
60.  11.27 BMcCl1
61.  11.33 sigalig
62.  11.35 xyzzy
63.  11.37 Nina Pawlak
64.  11.40 20luky3
65.  11.41 ArthropodJim
66.  11.43 MCuber
67.  11.44 NoProblemCubing
68.  11.47 Keenan Johnson
69.  11.55 Harsha Paladugu
69.  11.55 GenTheThief
71.  11.57 wearephamily1719
72.  11.66 MattP98
73.  11.75 Boris McCoy
74.  11.79 tranl1050
75.  11.81 Fred Lang
76.  11.93 Raymos Castillo
77.  11.95 midnightcuberx
78.  12.11 trangium
79.  12.24 Skewb_Cube
80.  12.26 abunickabhi
81.  12.55 scrubizilla
82.  12.57 JFCUBING
83.  12.63 The Cubing Dufus
84.  12.73 Josh Costello
85.  12.75 Kit Clement
86.  12.86 d2polld
87.  12.88 bennettstouder
87.  12.88 Akshat Sehgal
89.  13.06 MartinN13
90.  13.14 xtreme cuber2007
91.  13.15 lumes2121
92.  13.26 Dylan Swarts
92.  13.26 pjk
94.  13.28 SpeedyOctahedron
95.  13.37 2019ECKE02
96.  13.46 KingCanyon
97.  13.56 breadears
98.  13.60 hyperbannanas
99.  13.68 Natemophi
100.  13.77 NintendoCuber
101.  13.84 Kacper Jędrzejuk
102.  14.05 drpfisherman
103.  14.08 ican97
104.  14.10 ImmolatedMarmoset
105.  14.12 brad711
106.  14.39 JdMfX_
107.  14.40 PingPongCuber
108.  14.50 porkyp10
109.  14.70 brianyu
110.  14.75 revaldoah
111.  14.86 theit07
112.  14.88 thatkid
113.  15.05 rubik2005
114.  15.12 Sixstringcal
115.  15.17 Peter Preston
116.  15.46 DNF_Cuber
117.  15.70 nevinscph
118.  15.76 50ph14
119.  15.82 CaptainCuber
120.  16.10 MarkA64
121.  16.13 Bilbo7
122.  16.28 Habsen
123.  16.44 Petri Krzywacki
124.  16.53 swankfukinc
125.  16.62 Poketube6681
126.  16.66 TheWeathermn
127.  16.71 Der Der
128.  17.05 John123
129.  17.09 LittleLumos
129.  17.09 anna4f
131.  17.12 Lupus3141
132.  17.48 Moreno van Rooijen
133.  17.56 Li Xiang
134.  17.70 myoder
135.  17.78 Rykachu00
136.  17.86 GAN CUBER
137.  18.11 PCCuber
138.  18.21 鄧南英
139.  18.52 John Benwell
140.  18.68 UnknownCanvas
141.  18.77 bgcatfan
142.  19.18 RyanSoh
143.  19.40 kaden D.
144.  19.53 Kurukuru
145.  20.01 White KB
146.  20.25 feli.cubes
147.  20.30 Gregsimo84
148.  20.40 Triangles_are_cubers
149.  21.50 Lewis
150.  21.94 Mike Hughey
151.  21.99 Jrg
152.  22.09 Lumej
153.  22.13 DodusNet
154.  22.80 One Wheel
155.  22.81 calotret
156.  24.00 BerSerKer
157.  24.15 filmip
158.  24.23 Jonascube
159.  24.39 Kai_Valdez
160.  24.92 Adelina ilnicki
161.  25.41 oliverd113
162.  25.77 sporteisvogel
163.  26.72 Travelingyoyokid
164.  27.32 Impossible Cuber
165.  27.63 Caleb Rogers
166.  28.02 Rubika-37-021204
167.  30.40 Cubing Forever
168.  30.75 Audun Meckelborg
169.  30.92 KP-20359
170.  31.57 Jacck
171.  34.12 qwr
172.  34.68 lross123
173.  35.91 thomas.sch
174.  36.01 Justplayingwithx
175.  36.79 GT8590
176.  36.93 MatsBergsten
177.  37.59 Helo people
178.  42.45 Kano
179.  46.13 redrubix2009
180.  48.30 AADITKINGCUBE2021
181.  50.99 JailtonMendes
182.  59.39 Curtis
183.  1:19.25 RUDRA PATEL
184.  1:22.81 SavagerFlash17


*4x4x4*(99)
1.  29.39 Stubbi
2.  29.86 cuberkid10
3.  31.45 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  31.70 OriginalUsername
5.  31.98 Dream Cubing
6.  32.58 Luke Garrett
7.  33.85 mihnea3000
8.  34.89 JChambers13
9.  35.00 FaLoL
10.  35.04 BrianJ
11.  36.38 G2013
12.  36.50 Charles Jerome
13.  37.03 Jonah Jarvis
14.  37.24 Rubadcar
15.  37.50 Ty Y.
16.  38.08 MCuber
17.  38.24 Christopher Fandrich
18.  39.05 Torch
19.  39.82 BradenTheMagician
20.  40.37 ichcubegerne
21.  40.79 dollarstorecubes
22.  41.02 Marcus Siu
23.  41.46 sigalig
24.  41.85 agradess2
25.  42.41 20luky3
26.  43.11 Oxzowachi
27.  43.20 jaysammey777
28.  43.58 Raymos Castillo
29.  43.77 DGCubes
30.  43.98 Brendyn Dunagan
31.  44.13 Logan2017DAYR01
32.  44.23 SirWaffle
33.  44.61 sean_cut4
34.  44.82 Cubeology
35.  44.93 Harsha Paladugu
36.  45.76 ArthropodJim
37.  47.38 Boris McCoy
38.  47.43 Dylan Swarts
39.  47.79 MattP98
40.  48.07 Liam Wadek
41.  48.24 xyzzy
42.  48.25 NathanaelCubes
43.  48.31 midnightcuberx
44.  49.29 BMcCl1
45.  49.53 tranl1050
46.  50.47 nevinscph
47.  50.75 swankfukinc
48.  51.33 oliver sitja sichel
49.  51.41 abunickabhi
50.  51.82 drpfisherman
51.  52.10 Imran Rahman
52.  52.41 nico_german_cuber
53.  52.96 VJW
54.  53.25 The Cubing Dufus
55.  54.39 John Benwell
56.  54.82 thatkid
57.  55.01 Josh Costello
58.  55.14 breadears
59.  55.25 2019ECKE02
60.  56.81 JFCUBING
61.  56.83 bennettstouder
62.  57.11 CaptainCuber
63.  58.32 Grzegorz Chudzik
64.  58.44 LukasDikic
65.  58.83 Peter Preston
66.  59.16 NintendoCuber
67.  1:01.66 PingPongCuber
68.  1:02.60 LittleLumos
69.  1:02.74 KingCanyon
70.  1:04.56 Kacper Jędrzejuk
71.  1:05.17 UnknownCanvas
72.  1:05.42 theit07
73.  1:06.37 Triangles_are_cubers
74.  1:09.82 Bilbo7
75.  1:10.90 Petri Krzywacki
76.  1:11.25 Der Der
77.  1:13.78 One Wheel
78.  1:17.97 d2polld
79.  1:18.95 Li Xiang
80.  1:20.00 Mike Hughey
81.  1:20.63 Jrg
82.  1:22.41 White KB
83.  1:28.76 Poketube6681
84.  1:33.49 Rubika-37-021204
85.  1:35.21 myoder
86.  1:36.89 sporteisvogel
87.  1:40.19 thomas.sch
88.  1:40.21 Kurukuru
89.  1:41.94 Jacck
90.  1:43.08 Adelina ilnicki
91.  1:43.21 Akshat Sehgal
92.  1:49.11 JdMfX_
93.  1:56.67 KP-20359
94.  2:05.34 PCCuber
95.  2:05.92 Lumej
96.  2:15.43 MatsBergsten
97.  2:19.04 Jonascube
98.  4:03.36 Kano
99.  DNF wearephamily1719


*5x5x5*(66)
1.  56.30 Stubbi
2.  57.98 OriginalUsername
3.  58.21 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  59.78 Dream Cubing
5.  1:02.71 cuberkid10
6.  1:04.40 FaLoL
7.  1:08.70 Christopher Fandrich
8.  1:09.56 ichcubegerne
9.  1:13.23 Luke Garrett
10.  1:13.98 Torch
11.  1:14.65 agradess2
12.  1:17.44 dollarstorecubes
13.  1:17.84 Marcus Siu
14.  1:19.59 DGCubes
15.  1:19.72 Raymos Castillo
16.  1:19.94 Cubeology
17.  1:21.03 xyzzy
18.  1:21.41 sigalig
19.  1:22.43 Liam Wadek
20.  1:23.05 Brendyn Dunagan
21.  1:24.32 MCuber
22.  1:24.90 MartinN13
23.  1:25.55 nevinscph
24.  1:26.30 VJW
25.  1:26.32 SirWaffle
26.  1:27.89 drpfisherman
27.  1:28.18 abunickabhi
28.  1:31.35 MattP98
29.  1:32.14 tranl1050
30.  1:32.53 sean_cut4
31.  1:33.02 BMcCl1
32.  1:35.91 BraydenTheCuber
33.  1:37.64 Dylan Swarts
34.  1:40.80 PingPongCuber
35.  1:42.49 CaptainCuber
36.  1:42.61 Imran Rahman
37.  1:44.23 breadears
38.  1:44.51 Peter Preston
39.  1:45.34 swankfukinc
40.  1:52.69 Bilbo7
41.  1:54.41 Grzegorz Chudzik
42.  1:54.54 NintendoCuber
43.  1:56.82 Harsha Paladugu
44.  1:57.09 bennettstouder
45.  1:58.06 LukasDikic
46.  1:58.10 LittleLumos
47.  2:03.96 thatkid
48.  2:04.22 theit07
49.  2:06.36 Lewis
50.  2:12.51 One Wheel
51.  2:17.02 JFCUBING
52.  2:17.62 Mike Hughey
53.  2:19.23 Jrg
54.  2:24.90 Li Xiang
55.  2:26.47 Rubika-37-021204
56.  2:38.64 Der Der
57.  2:43.90 Petri Krzywacki
58.  2:45.61 Kacper Jędrzejuk
59.  2:46.27 thomas.sch
60.  2:47.90 Jacck
61.  2:49.50 sporteisvogel
62.  2:56.63 Kurukuru
63.  3:07.13 White KB
64.  3:10.95 KP-20359
65.  3:13.92 myoder
66.  4:02.02 MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(36)
1.  1:37.31 Dream Cubing
2.  1:57.14 tJardigradHe
3.  1:59.72 FaLoL


Spoiler



4.  2:00.32 OriginalUsername
5.  2:00.65 ichcubegerne
6.  2:06.54 JChambers13
7.  2:16.76 Keroma12
8.  2:20.36 xyzzy
9.  2:21.15 Torch
10.  2:22.44 drpfisherman
11.  2:23.10 nevinscph
12.  2:25.48 Raymos Castillo
13.  2:40.82 Liam Wadek
14.  2:45.55 Cubeology
15.  2:47.05 MattP98
16.  2:49.33 sean_cut4
17.  2:55.60 DGCubes
18.  3:03.25 abunickabhi
19.  3:10.98 Peter Preston
20.  3:19.16 PingPongCuber
21.  3:38.67 One Wheel
22.  3:41.38 swankfukinc
23.  3:44.75 LittleLumos
24.  4:26.77 Jrg
25.  4:44.91 nico_german_cuber
26.  4:50.95 Rubika-37-021204
27.  5:06.51 Jacck
28.  5:07.87 thomas.sch
29.  5:08.87 sporteisvogel
30.  5:49.23 Kurukuru
31.  5:57.22 KP-20359
32.  7:16.10 White KB
33.  DNF oliver sitja sichel
33.  DNF Li Xiang
33.  DNF myoder
33.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(25)
1.  2:20.46 Dream Cubing
2.  3:02.25 ichcubegerne
3.  3:13.75 mihnea3000


Spoiler



4.  3:15.64 Torch
5.  3:35.27 agradess2
6.  3:36.61 drpfisherman
7.  3:48.90 nevinscph
8.  3:53.65 fun at the joy
9.  3:59.37 Liam Wadek
10.  4:12.90 Raymos Castillo
11.  4:35.62 Cubeology
12.  5:09.70 swankfukinc
13.  6:07.20 PingPongCuber
14.  6:22.31 LittleLumos
15.  6:39.43 Jrg
16.  6:57.54 nico_german_cuber
17.  7:25.82 Rubika-37-021204
18.  7:33.98 Jacck
19.  7:55.62 sporteisvogel
20.  8:08.16 thomas.sch
21.  8:58.12 Kurukuru
22.  9:37.29 White KB
23.  DNF Li Xiang
23.  DNF myoder
23.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(40)
1.  4.10 Legomanz
2.  5.01 asacuber
3.  5.33 ExultantCarn


Spoiler



4.  5.91 Charles Jerome
5.  6.21 OriginalUsername
6.  8.93 Adelina ilnicki
7.  9.67 G2013
8.  10.87 Christopher Fandrich
9.  11.90 Marcus Siu
10.  13.17 abunickabhi
11.  14.01 sigalig
12.  14.92 ichcubegerne
13.  15.06 Torch
14.  15.63 Ty Y.
15.  15.65 Brendyn Dunagan
16.  17.35 sean_cut4
17.  19.11 Grzegorz Chudzik
18.  19.48 nevinscph
19.  22.23 MattP98
20.  22.83 openseas
21.  23.83 MatsBergsten
22.  23.84 DGCubes
23.  24.26 PingPongCuber
24.  27.61 Lupus3141
25.  27.70 Mike Hughey
26.  29.19 LukasDikic
27.  29.71 PCCuber
28.  32.58 LittleLumos
29.  34.77 midnightcuberx
30.  36.85 Harsha Paladugu
31.  37.10 John Benwell
32.  38.54 Boris McCoy
33.  46.26 agradess2
34.  46.37 Jacck
35.  1:08.36 Der Der
36.  1:16.23 White KB
37.  1:53.39 drpfisherman
38.  1:55.66 myoder
39.  2:10.10 The Cubing Dufus
40.  2:11.39 TheWeathermn


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(33)
1.  17.37 PokeCubes
2.  18.38 G2013
3.  20.47 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  20.74 鄧南英
5.  21.88 ican97
6.  31.56 brianyu
7.  32.48 abunickabhi
8.  35.18 Keroma12
9.  38.90 Micah Morrison
10.  40.59 openseas
11.  49.64 MattP98
12.  52.38 Torch
13.  57.93 nevinscph
14.  59.65 Kit Clement
15.  1:09.06 MatsBergsten
16.  1:10.37 BraydenTheCuber
17.  1:12.88 Habsen
18.  1:22.18 thatkid
19.  1:31.75 LittleLumos
20.  1:35.85 Mike Hughey
21.  1:36.85 DGCubes
22.  1:44.24 filmip
23.  1:45.97 brad711
24.  1:57.31 PingPongCuber
25.  2:13.46 Raymos Castillo
26.  2:38.71 midnightcuberx
27.  2:40.54 Jacck
28.  2:43.46 PCCuber
29.  3:36.04 Der Der
30.  4:23.03 drpfisherman
31.  4:36.89 Delta Phi
32.  DNF 2019ECKE02
32.  DNF White KB


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(14)
1.  3:04.26 Bilbo7
2.  4:14.79 nevinscph
3.  4:22.70 thatkid


Spoiler



4.  5:17.03 MattP98
5.  5:48.92 openseas
6.  8:06.13 MatsBergsten
7.  8:55.72 Jacck
8.  30:02.73 PCCuber
9.  DNF abunickabhi
9.  DNF PingPongCuber
9.  DNF Liam Wadek
9.  DNF 鄧南英
9.  DNF filmip
9.  DNF Kurukuru


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(5)
1.  8:47.95 nevinscph
2.  14:05.96 MatsBergsten
3.  14:37.58 Takafumi Sakakibara


Spoiler



4.  16:27.27 Jacck
5.  DNF thatkid


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  25:57.67 nevinscph
2.  31:39.36 Jacck
3.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  64:04.28 Jacck
2.  DNF nevinscph
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(14)
1.  26/34 59:37 Keroma12
2.  13/14 51:21 nevinscph
3.  17/25 60:00 brianyu


Spoiler



4.  10/13 54:13 Habsen
5.  5/5 26:34 PingPongCuber
6.  4/4 21:27 MatsBergsten
7.  5/6 38:01 Jacck
8.  2/2 2:01 abunickabhi
9.  0/2 19:52 midnightcuberx
9.  0/2 9:18 PCCuber
9.  1/2 6:24 filmip
9.  0/3 30:00 Delta Phi
9.  1/2 32:45 White KB
9.  4/12 1 Kurukuru


*3x3x3 one-handed*(96)
1.  10.45 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
2.  11.93 Luke Garrett
3.  12.92 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  13.57 MLGCubez
5.  13.67 thembldlord
6.  13.79 tJardigradHe
7.  13.97 OriginalUsername
8.  14.18 Charles Jerome
9.  14.28 NathanaelCubes
10.  14.94 2017LAMB06
11.  15.00 Dream Cubing
12.  15.07 asacuber
13.  15.16 PratikKhannaSkewb
14.  15.45 Stubbi
15.  15.83 turtwig
16.  15.96 Marcus Siu
17.  16.00 mihnea3000
18.  16.57 Rubadcar
19.  16.69 Christopher Fandrich
20.  16.83 cuberkid10
21.  16.86 vishwasankarcubing
22.  16.92 G2013
23.  17.05 midnightcuberx
24.  17.20 abunickabhi
25.  17.26 Harsha Paladugu
26.  17.82 MCuber
27.  18.89 ichcubegerne
28.  19.03 JChambers13
29.  19.05 sean_cut4
30.  19.13 Oxzowachi
31.  19.37 Brendyn Dunagan
32.  19.68 agradess2
33.  19.92 Logan2017DAYR01
34.  19.93 LukasDikic
35.  19.96 Ty Y.
36.  20.11 BradenTheMagician
37.  20.40 SirWaffle
38.  20.45 Grzegorz Chudzik
39.  20.57 FaLoL
40.  20.60 nico_german_cuber
41.  20.83 Torch
42.  21.12 DGCubes
43.  21.17 VJW
44.  21.42 ican97
45.  22.01 xyzzy
46.  22.77 MattP98
47.  22.90 Liam Wadek
48.  23.55 thecubemaster23
49.  23.75 tranl1050
50.  24.42 brad711
51.  24.59 BMcCl1
52.  24.71 drpfisherman
53.  24.72 2019ECKE02
54.  24.82 oliver sitja sichel
55.  24.99 KingCanyon
56.  25.63 Sixstringcal
57.  26.04 wearephamily1719
58.  26.90 Peter Preston
59.  27.77 DNF_Cuber
60.  27.81 revaldoah
61.  27.82 trangium
62.  27.83 ImmolatedMarmoset
63.  28.09 Cubeology
64.  28.17 The Cubing Dufus
65.  28.48 nevinscph
66.  29.02 Triangles_are_cubers
67.  29.25 Raymos Castillo
68.  31.22 Li Xiang
69.  31.58 Bilbo7
70.  31.86 PingPongCuber
71.  33.91 JFCUBING
72.  33.96 TheWeathermn
73.  34.63 NintendoCuber
74.  34.69 Petri Krzywacki
75.  34.87 theit07
76.  35.44 LittleLumos
77.  35.50 RyanSoh
78.  36.98 Kacper Jędrzejuk
79.  37.50 PCCuber
80.  40.12 xtreme cuber2007
81.  40.30 John Benwell
82.  40.47 Mike Hughey
83.  41.46 Poketube6681
84.  43.34 Kurukuru
85.  44.99 One Wheel
86.  47.79 White KB
87.  48.03 filmip
88.  51.79 Jacck
89.  53.29 sporteisvogel
90.  54.31 myoder
91.  59.82 Lumej
92.  1:03.39 Jonascube
93.  1:05.03 calotret
94.  1:11.30 Rubika-37-021204
95.  2:52.87 MatsBergsten
96.  DNF RUDRA PATEL


*3x3x3 With feet*(10)
1.  43.01 DGCubes
2.  49.95 Torch
3.  1:36.75 Christopher Fandrich


Spoiler



4.  1:40.73 Li Xiang
5.  1:43.75 One Wheel
6.  1:51.21 Harsha Paladugu
7.  2:34.45 PingPongCuber
8.  3:40.42 agradess2
9.  5:25.56 White KB
10.  DNF PCCuber


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(19)
1.  32.76 fun at the joy
2.  41.16 ichcubegerne
3.  56.52 Torch


Spoiler



4.  1:00.07 openseas
5.  1:19.68 Mike Hughey
6.  1:19.78 Christopher Fandrich
7.  1:34.35 drpfisherman
8.  1:43.40 Jacck
9.  1:49.15 CaptainCuber
10.  2:15.95 White KB
11.  2:21.43 Raymos Castillo
12.  2:29.45 Lumej
13.  3:07.65 PingPongCuber
14.  3:29.82 theit07
15.  4:17.16 jackolas456
16.  DNF abunickabhi
16.  DNF MatsBergsten
16.  DNF Li Xiang
16.  DNF LukasDikic


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(13)
1.  28.00 (27, 28, 29) Kit Clement
2.  29.33 (29, 30, 29) Jacck
3.  39.33 (37, 41, 40) Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  DNF (25, DNS, DNS) RyanSoh
4.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) jaysammey777
4.  DNF (39, DNS, DNS) Raymos Castillo
4.  DNF (41, 40, DNS) myoder
4.  DNF (49, 44, DNS) PingPongCuber
4.  DNF (46, DNS, DNS) Rykachu00
4.  DNF (54, DNS, DNS) OriEy
4.  DNF (56, DNS, DNS) Li Xiang
4.  DNF (62, DNS, DNS) PCCuber
4.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNF) arbivara


*2-3-4 Relay*(54)
1.  46.34 Jonah Jarvis
2.  47.93 tJardigradHe
3.  48.74 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  48.88 Christopher Fandrich
5.  49.61 Dream Cubing
6.  51.65 Torch
7.  52.46 BradenTheMagician
8.  53.08 sean_cut4
9.  58.25 SirWaffle
10.  59.88 midnightcuberx
11.  59.94 ichcubegerne
12.  1:00.32 dollarstorecubes
13.  1:00.96 Cubeology
14.  1:01.23 Marcus Siu
15.  1:02.13 DGCubes
16.  1:09.15 Harsha Paladugu
17.  1:13.41 Peter Preston
18.  1:14.84 Raymos Castillo
19.  1:15.68 drpfisherman
20.  1:16.91 BMcCl1
21.  1:16.96 abunickabhi
22.  1:18.37 nico_german_cuber
23.  1:18.57 PingPongCuber
24.  1:18.75 Grzegorz Chudzik
25.  1:19.13 JFCUBING
26.  1:19.37 nevinscph
27.  1:22.84 brad711
28.  1:23.03 CaptainCuber
29.  1:23.22 LukasDikic
30.  1:26.44 brianyu
31.  1:26.48 NintendoCuber
32.  1:26.49 swankfukinc
33.  1:28.77 LittleLumos
34.  1:29.74 theit07
35.  1:31.25 KingCanyon
36.  1:32.76 Kacper Jędrzejuk
37.  1:32.85 Li Xiang
38.  1:39.21 Poketube6681
39.  1:42.79 Der Der
40.  1:53.76 Lewis
41.  1:57.50 Jrg
42.  1:58.42 Mike Hughey
43.  2:01.82 myoder
44.  2:14.11 anna4f
45.  2:14.25 PCCuber
46.  2:18.28 White KB
47.  2:37.19 Rubika-37-021204
48.  2:38.83 Jacck
49.  2:57.45 Lumej
50.  2:58.63 JdMfX_
51.  3:08.12 MatsBergsten
52.  3:40.86 Jonascube
53.  4:43.94 Kano
54.  DNF MCuber


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(34)
1.  1:46.24 tJardigradHe
2.  1:49.34 cuberkid10
3.  1:55.85 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  2:07.61 Torch
5.  2:10.22 Christopher Fandrich
6.  2:13.18 ichcubegerne
7.  2:14.53 DGCubes
8.  2:20.11 Marcus Siu
9.  2:23.40 SirWaffle
10.  2:26.12 Cubeology
11.  2:26.19 abunickabhi
12.  2:30.94 nevinscph
13.  2:37.68 sean_cut4
14.  2:50.20 drpfisherman
15.  2:51.72 BMcCl1
16.  2:54.21 Harsha Paladugu
17.  3:02.59 PingPongCuber
18.  3:07.59 swankfukinc
19.  3:11.08 Peter Preston
20.  3:13.79 Grzegorz Chudzik
21.  3:17.29 CaptainCuber
22.  3:33.07 JFCUBING
23.  3:40.30 theit07
24.  3:45.55 LittleLumos
25.  4:02.87 Li Xiang
26.  4:07.11 Jrg
27.  4:16.45 Lewis
28.  4:28.65 Der Der
29.  4:33.79 Mike Hughey
30.  5:19.87 Rubika-37-021204
31.  5:34.34 Jacck
32.  6:02.93 White KB
33.  6:17.75 myoder
34.  7:10.82 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(12)
1.  4:14.04 ichcubegerne
2.  4:17.23 Torch
3.  4:30.51 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  5:19.44 drpfisherman
5.  5:23.67 nevinscph
6.  6:49.31 PingPongCuber
7.  6:51.63 CaptainCuber
8.  8:00.13 LittleLumos
9.  9:28.71 Jrg
10.  9:32.95 Li Xiang
11.  10:38.76 White KB
12.  11:25.76 Rubika-37-021204


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(14)
1.  7:18.90 ichcubegerne
2.  8:09.67 fun at the joy
3.  8:12.59 Torch


Spoiler



4.  8:44.81 drpfisherman
5.  8:54.15 nevinscph
6.  9:49.92 Raymos Castillo
7.  12:20.39 PingPongCuber
8.  13:16.23 swankfukinc
9.  14:51.69 LittleLumos
10.  16:25.64 Jrg
11.  17:44.20 Li Xiang
12.  19:20.73 David Reid
13.  19:42.07 Rubika-37-021204
14.  24:38.08 White KB


*Clock*(52)
1.  4.56 JChambers13
2.  4.76 MartinN13
3.  5.07 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  5.21 TipsterTrickster 
5.  5.49 Liam Wadek
6.  6.72 dollarstorecubes
7.  6.94 MattP98
8.  7.12 vishwasankarcubing
9.  7.33 Charles Jerome
10.  7.43 50ph14
11.  7.82 Micah Morrison
12.  7.92 drpfisherman
13.  8.11 Kit Clement
14.  8.24 cuberkid10
15.  8.29 Gregsimo84
16.  8.47 BradenTheMagician
17.  8.90 Luke Garrett
18.  8.99 Cale S
19.  9.55 OriginalUsername
20.  9.65 Li Xiang
21.  10.08 sean_cut4
22.  10.09 tJardigradHe
22.  10.09 Heath Flick
24.  10.48 Torch
25.  10.49 Raymos Castillo
26.  10.68 KardTrickKid_YT
27.  10.84 2019ECKE02
28.  10.93 Cubeology
29.  11.11 Grzegorz Chudzik
30.  11.26 Logan2017DAYR01
31.  11.46 MCuber
32.  12.07 PingPongCuber
33.  12.43 Kacper Jędrzejuk
34.  12.44 ichcubegerne
35.  12.99 DGCubes
36.  13.69 feli.cubes
37.  14.22 lumes2121
38.  14.85 White KB
39.  14.95 Harsha Paladugu
40.  15.05 Brendyn Dunagan
41.  15.29 DNF_Cuber
42.  17.04 Mike Hughey
43.  17.46 GT8590
44.  17.57 Jacck
45.  17.67 KingCanyon
46.  20.57 thomas.sch
47.  21.07 nevinscph
48.  25.42 Poketube6681
49.  26.54 sporteisvogel
50.  41.52 theit07
51.  DNF MichaelNielsen
51.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(46)
1.  39.68 Heewon Seo
2.  48.67 Oxzowachi
3.  50.32 JChambers13


Spoiler



4.  51.02 KrokosB
5.  55.48 Micah Morrison
6.  58.67 Luke Garrett
7.  58.89 OriginalUsername
8.  1:01.31 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  1:01.99 MCuber
10.  1:09.12 agradess2
11.  1:10.02 Raymos Castillo
12.  1:12.03 sean_cut4
13.  1:12.08 Torch
14.  1:15.57 ichcubegerne
15.  1:16.23 Cubeology
16.  1:17.22 Christopher Fandrich
17.  1:20.90 50ph14
18.  1:22.04 MattP98
19.  1:23.51 Liam Wadek
20.  1:23.58 Grzegorz Chudzik
21.  1:23.93 Logan2017DAYR01
22.  1:25.38 Marcus Siu
23.  1:25.72 fun at the joy
24.  1:29.55 midnightcuberx
25.  1:30.44 PingPongCuber
26.  1:30.63 KingCanyon
27.  1:30.93 drpfisherman
28.  1:33.07 NathanaelCubes
29.  1:39.79 Kacper Jędrzejuk
30.  1:40.14 nevinscph
31.  1:46.33 Peter Preston
32.  1:56.02 BraydenTheCuber
33.  1:59.34 Akshat Sehgal
34.  2:34.21 Mike Hughey
35.  2:57.60 Li Xiang
36.  3:15.04 White KB
37.  3:23.79 Jacck
38.  3:33.51 sporteisvogel
39.  3:38.35 Kurukuru
40.  4:06.93 thomas.sch
41.  4:23.08 Rubika-37-021204
42.  14:04.73 lross123
43.  DNF cuberkid10
43.  DNF Bilbo7
43.  DNF myoder
43.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(81)
1.  2.20 Harsha Paladugu
2.  2.46 MichaelNielsen
3.  2.74 50ph14


Spoiler



4.  2.80 tJardigradHe
5.  2.88 asacuber
6.  2.90 MLGCubez
7.  3.05 DGCubes
8.  3.10 remopihel
9.  3.27 Charles Jerome
10.  3.31 Heath Flick
11.  3.34 NoProblemCubing
12.  3.36 Luke Garrett
13.  3.45 Awder
13.  3.45 OriginalUsername
15.  3.46 Grzegorz Chudzik
15.  3.46 Logan2017DAYR01
17.  3.88 BradenTheMagician
18.  4.34 JChambers13
19.  4.37 MCuber
20.  4.61 Christopher Fandrich
21.  4.64 The Cubing Dufus
22.  4.68 Oxzowachi
22.  4.68 Liam Wadek
24.  4.81 Micah Morrison
25.  4.85 ExultantCarn
26.  4.88 ichcubegerne
27.  5.04 Nina Pawlak
27.  5.04 Cubeology
29.  5.12 MartinN13
29.  5.12 sean_cut4
31.  5.20 NintendoCuber
32.  5.27 Rubadcar
33.  5.41 Josh Costello
34.  5.58 dollarstorecubes
35.  5.68 Marcus Siu
36.  5.71 mihnea3000
36.  5.71 Ty Y.
38.  5.73 wearephamily1719
39.  5.75 cuberkid10
40.  5.87 MattP98
41.  6.01 Torch
42.  6.02 bennettstouder
43.  6.08 Akshat Sehgal
44.  6.10 Brendyn Dunagan
45.  6.28 nico_german_cuber
46.  6.54 Adelina ilnicki
47.  6.73 Kacper Jędrzejuk
48.  7.18 Peter Preston
49.  7.23 TheWeathermn
50.  7.25 Triangles_are_cubers
51.  7.36 Boris McCoy
52.  7.60 Li Xiang
53.  8.07 agradess2
54.  8.51 midnightcuberx
55.  8.78 PingPongCuber
56.  8.82 Mike Hughey
57.  8.90 Sixstringcal
58.  9.17 LukasDikic
59.  9.49 abunickabhi
60.  9.55 2019ECKE02
61.  9.64 drpfisherman
62.  9.79 Kit Clement
63.  10.24 theit07
64.  10.47 JFCUBING
65.  11.28 sporteisvogel
66.  11.69 Jacck
67.  11.95 jackolas456
68.  12.41 d2polld
69.  12.43 Poketube6681
70.  12.67 Jonascube
71.  13.06 RUDRA PATEL
72.  13.15 White KB
73.  13.78 Kurukuru
74.  15.78 Rubika-37-021204
75.  16.19 nevinscph
76.  17.05 thomas.sch
77.  17.17 Audun Meckelborg
78.  21.04 PCCuber
79.  21.69 lross123
80.  22.18 MarkA64
81.  32.66 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(63)
1.  7.92 PokeCubes
2.  8.14 Christopher Fandrich
3.  8.88 mrsniffles01


Spoiler



4.  9.01 2019ECKE02
5.  9.05 Marcus Siu
6.  9.69 Oxzowachi
7.  9.77 BrianJ
8.  10.69 Micah Morrison
9.  10.91 ROEVOSS
10.  11.31 BradenTheMagician
11.  12.49 remopihel
12.  13.70 KardTrickKid_YT
13.  13.88 cuberkid10
14.  14.56 JChambers13
15.  14.61 Luke Garrett
16.  15.78 tJardigradHe
17.  16.17 Boris McCoy
18.  16.19 50ph14
19.  16.41 ichcubegerne
20.  16.55 Ty Y.
21.  16.56 Logan2017DAYR01
22.  16.57 OriginalUsername
23.  16.87 Harsha Paladugu
24.  16.89 20luky3
25.  17.19 NintendoCuber
26.  17.37 Peter Preston
27.  18.00 MCuber
28.  18.16 ExultantCarn
29.  18.35 sigalig
30.  18.43 MattP98
30.  18.43 Cubeology
32.  19.70 wearephamily1719
33.  19.96 Torch
34.  20.00 Josh Costello
35.  20.42 Nina Pawlak
36.  21.21 sean_cut4
37.  21.38 DGCubes
38.  21.96 Rykachu00
39.  22.21 midnightcuberx
40.  23.09 VJW
41.  23.96 Dream Cubing
42.  26.02 PingPongCuber
43.  26.78 bennettstouder
44.  27.83 Kacper Jędrzejuk
45.  29.49 Raymos Castillo
46.  31.40 drpfisherman
47.  31.61 DNF_Cuber
48.  31.67 agradess2
49.  34.05 Li Xiang
50.  36.73 Liam Wadek
51.  41.52 nevinscph
52.  41.70 Mike Hughey
53.  52.91 feli.cubes
54.  53.89 LukasDikic
55.  58.40 rubik2005
56.  1:00.20 White KB
57.  1:05.82 CaptainCuber
58.  1:08.19 Jacck
59.  1:08.69 sporteisvogel
60.  1:58.34 PCCuber
61.  2:30.31 myoder
62.  3:14.97 Rubika-37-021204
63.  3:20.17 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(78)
1.  1.81 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.40 Legomanz
3.  2.49 Cubeology


Spoiler



4.  2.80 Charles Jerome
5.  2.95 asacuber
6.  3.16 Rubadcar
7.  3.23 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  3.81 OriginalUsername
9.  4.18 Boris McCoy
10.  4.25 Luke Garrett
11.  4.26 sean_cut4
12.  4.46 Grzegorz Chudzik
13.  4.69 MichaelNielsen
14.  4.70 tJardigradHe
15.  4.86 JChambers13
16.  5.03 50ph14
17.  5.20 DGCubes
18.  5.31 BradenTheMagician
19.  5.50 Marcus Siu
20.  5.56 remopihel
20.  5.56 Ty Y.
22.  5.60 Kacper Jędrzejuk
23.  5.63 MCuber
24.  5.78 Logan2017DAYR01
25.  5.80 Peter Preston
26.  5.85 MattP98
27.  5.94 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
28.  6.02 d2polld
29.  6.04 cuberkid10
30.  6.13 fun at the joy
31.  6.15 The Cubing Dufus
32.  6.17 Oxzowachi
33.  6.25 mihnea3000
34.  6.27 ichcubegerne
35.  6.30 wearephamily1719
36.  6.52 Torch
37.  6.68 Dream Cubing
38.  6.73 2019ECKE02
39.  6.97 Christopher Fandrich
40.  7.11 Triangles_are_cubers
41.  7.16 Harsha Paladugu
42.  7.19 Raymos Castillo
43.  7.29 ExultantCarn
44.  7.64 Liam Wadek
45.  7.79 midnightcuberx
46.  7.85 Nina Pawlak
47.  7.89 BraydenTheCuber
48.  8.11 Josh Costello
49.  8.14 drpfisherman
50.  8.26 KingCanyon
51.  8.32 JFCUBING
52.  8.37 NintendoCuber
53.  8.88 Li Xiang
54.  9.09 Poketube6681
55.  9.17 feli.cubes
56.  9.45 theit07
57.  9.50 abunickabhi
58.  10.00 PingPongCuber
59.  10.82 Lewis
60.  10.97 sigalig
61.  11.01 TheWeathermn
62.  11.71 LukasDikic
63.  11.73 bennettstouder
64.  11.88 John Benwell
65.  12.68 nevinscph
66.  13.68 Mike Hughey
67.  14.76 PCCuber
68.  15.08 White KB
69.  15.79 Jacck
70.  17.48 agradess2
71.  17.73 DNF_Cuber
72.  18.25 Rubika-37-021204
73.  18.91 VJW
74.  21.94 Kurukuru
75.  22.25 thomas.sch
76.  22.58 MatsBergsten
77.  27.02 sporteisvogel
78.  30.77 RUDRA PATEL


*Kilominx*(15)
1.  24.93 DGCubes
2.  31.08 BradenTheMagician
3.  32.64 drpfisherman


Spoiler



4.  32.73 Logan2017DAYR01
5.  33.22 Torch
6.  35.08 Raymos Castillo
7.  36.30 ichcubegerne
8.  36.32 sean_cut4
9.  42.67 Kacper Jędrzejuk
10.  43.15 agradess2
11.  49.60 PingPongCuber
12.  54.33 Lewis
13.  1:07.38 Mike Hughey
14.  1:41.68 thomas.sch
15.  2:55.01 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(13)
1.  3:52.67 tJardigradHe
2.  4:24.48 Torch
3.  4:26.56 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:28.16 Oxzowachi
5.  4:51.19 Cubeology
6.  5:27.58 Raymos Castillo
7.  5:54.52 drpfisherman
8.  6:19.02 PingPongCuber
9.  6:53.12 Grzegorz Chudzik
10.  8:09.38 Kacper Jędrzejuk
11.  9:31.81 Li Xiang
12.  12:58.27 White KB
13.  23:19.35 MatsBergsten


*Redi Cube*(14)
1.  8.69 BMcCl1
2.  8.85 DGCubes
3.  12.13 2019ECKE02


Spoiler



4.  12.20 ichcubegerne
5.  13.99 JChambers13
6.  14.59 drpfisherman
7.  15.01 Harsha Paladugu
8.  16.60 Logan2017DAYR01
9.  19.06 PingPongCuber
10.  19.45 Raymos Castillo
11.  25.34 Lewis
12.  26.54 Mike Hughey
13.  32.59 Rubika-37-021204
14.  42.67 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(12)
1.  16.81 Harsha Paladugu
2.  29.81 DGCubes
3.  31.38 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  32.30 Christopher Fandrich
5.  33.74 ichcubegerne
6.  44.01 drpfisherman
7.  50.71 PingPongCuber
8.  1:01.74 Mike Hughey
9.  1:23.33 Jacck
10.  1:24.58 One Wheel
11.  1:32.33 Rubika-37-021204
12.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*15 Puzzle*(8)
1.  19.41 Li Xiang
2.  22.65 ichcubegerne
3.  26.03 PingPongCuber


Spoiler



4.  26.10 drpfisherman
5.  26.13 Christopher Fandrich
6.  40.15 MatsBergsten
7.  3:31.15 Jacck
8.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*Speed Fewest Moves*(4)
1.  45.46 G2013
2.  67.60 Rollercoasterben 
3.  70.05 Li Xiang


Spoiler



4.  DNF jackolas456


*Mirror Blocks*(17)
1.  19.80 BradenTheMagician
2.  23.69 ichcubegerne
3.  28.30 Rykachu00


Spoiler



4.  40.71 MattP98
5.  45.99 Christopher Fandrich
6.  47.68 DGCubes
7.  1:06.76 drpfisherman
8.  1:12.66 Raymos Castillo
9.  1:18.59 White KB
10.  1:34.26 PingPongCuber
11.  1:44.49 Harsha Paladugu
12.  1:51.27 Mike Hughey
13.  2:16.41 Impossible Cuber
14.  2:22.05 myoder
15.  15:38.60 lross123
16.  DNF RUDRA PATEL
16.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  2:38.81 DGCubes
2.  3:44.42 drpfisherman
3.  5:40.56 thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(17)
1.  25.39 cuberkid10
2.  26.87 TipsterTrickster 
3.  28.82 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  29.19 edd_dib
5.  29.63 SpeedyOctahedron
6.  32.00 vishwasankarcubing
7.  43.93 Sixstringcal
8.  50.01 Peter Preston
9.  52.48 Kit Clement
10.  55.65 drpfisherman
11.  1:52.83 PingPongCuber
12.  2:23.37 ichcubegerne
13.  2:31.49 DNF_Cuber
14.  2:51.19 Mike Hughey
15.  2:54.69 One Wheel
16.  6:09.07 thomas.sch
17.  6:18.81 Jacck



*Contest results*(204)
1.  993 ichcubegerne
2.  946 Torch
3.  937 Christopher Fandrich


Spoiler



4.  923 OriginalUsername
5.  893 tJardigradHe
6.  850 Luke Garrett
7.  847 cuberkid10
8.  842 DGCubes
9.  799 sean_cut4
10.  788 JChambers13
11.  775 Marcus Siu
12.  761 Cubeology
13.  753 Charles Jerome
14.  729 drpfisherman
15.  725 Dream Cubing
16.  714 BradenTheMagician
17.  687 MattP98
18.  679 Harsha Paladugu
19.  676 Liam Wadek
20.  671 Raymos Castillo
21.  668 Grzegorz Chudzik
22.  664 Brendyn Dunagan
23.  647 PingPongCuber
24.  641 Logan2017DAYR01
25.  638 MCuber
26.  624 nevinscph
27.  623 Ty Y.
28.  610 abunickabhi
29.  607 agradess2
30.  600 Rubadcar
31.  584 Oxzowachi
32.  575 asacuber
33.  573 mihnea3000
34.  562 midnightcuberx
35.  555 BrianJ
36.  536 LukasDikic
37.  534 dollarstorecubes
38.  510 Peter Preston
39.  497 G2013
40.  492 FaLoL
41.  484 ExultantCarn
42.  480 SirWaffle
43.  475 remopihel
44.  458 MLGCubez
45.  450 PratikKhannaSkewb
46.  448 BMcCl1
47.  439 sigalig
47.  439 MichaelNielsen
49.  436 Kacper Jędrzejuk
50.  434 Boris McCoy
50.  434 Stubbi
52.  433 Li Xiang
53.  422 Micah Morrison
54.  420 Legomanz
55.  413 The Cubing Dufus
56.  410 50ph14
57.  399 Jonah Jarvis
58.  395 thembldlord
59.  390 NintendoCuber
60.  388 xyzzy
61.  376 2019ECKE02
62.  374 JFCUBING
63.  372 KardTrickKid_YT
64.  368 BraydenTheCuber
65.  367 Mike Hughey
66.  366 Jacck
67.  356 jaysammey777
67.  356 MartinN13
69.  355 nico_german_cuber
70.  352 Imran Rahman
71.  346 KingCanyon
72.  343 NathanaelCubes
73.  336 tranl1050
74.  334 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
75.  333 Heewon Seo
76.  330 Josh Costello
77.  325 VJW
78.  319 bennettstouder
79.  309 White KB
80.  307 Nina Pawlak
81.  305 LittleLumos
82.  302 swankfukinc
83.  294 wearephamily1719
83.  294 vishwasankarcubing
83.  294 theit07
86.  281 Kit Clement
87.  266 Akshat Sehgal
87.  266 DhruvA
89.  261 CaptainCuber
90.  260 thecubemaster23
91.  256 d2polld
92.  250 brianyu
93.  249 DNF_Cuber
94.  247 20luky3
95.  244 Triangles_are_cubers
96.  243 2017LAMB06
97.  240 MatsBergsten
98.  233 Bilbo7
98.  233 PCCuber
100.  231 brad711
101.  227 Sixstringcal
101.  227 abhijat
103.  226 Poketube6681
104.  224 trangium
105.  220 turtwig
106.  211 Der Der
107.  206 thatkid
108.  203 TheWeathermn
109.  201 Dylan Swarts
110.  199 Fred Lang
111.  194 fun at the joy
111.  194 John Benwell
111.  194 NoProblemCubing
114.  192 Rubika-37-021204
115.  191 myoder
115.  191 ArthropodJim
117.  186 Varun Mohanraj
118.  180 Kurukuru
119.  179 ican97
119.  179 Jrg
121.  172 breadears
122.  164 sporteisvogel
123.  158 xtreme cuber2007
124.  157 One Wheel
125.  155 Lewis
126.  145 jihu1011
127.  143 FishyIshy
128.  141 Skewb_Cube
129.  136 Adelina ilnicki
129.  136 Petri Krzywacki
131.  134 thomas.sch
132.  131 Lupus3141
132.  131 Rykachu00
134.  128 JdMfX_
135.  125 kaden D.
135.  125 Habsen
137.  123 ImmolatedMarmoset
138.  120 Keenan Johnson
139.  119 revaldoah
140.  118 GenTheThief
141.  115 lumes2121
142.  113 oliver sitja sichel
143.  111 SpeedyOctahedron
144.  108 anna4f
144.  108 PokeCubes
146.  107 Keroma12
146.  107 scrubizilla
148.  106 Heath Flick
149.  102 feli.cubes
150.  101 MarkA64
151.  99 鄧南英
151.  99 openseas
153.  97 GAN CUBER
154.  95 pjk
155.  90 hyperbannanas
155.  90 RyanSoh
157.  89 Natemophi
157.  89 Jonascube
159.  88 rubik2005
160.  85 Lumej
161.  81 Gregsimo84
161.  81 UnknownCanvas
163.  80 porkyp10
164.  76 filmip
165.  71 Awder
165.  71 TipsterTrickster 
167.  65 Caleb Rogers
167.  65 mrsniffles01
169.  60 DodusNet
169.  60 John123
171.  59 ROEVOSS
172.  57 KP-20359
173.  56 Moreno van Rooijen
174.  51 qwr
175.  49 Cubing Forever
175.  49 Audun Meckelborg
177.  47 bgcatfan
177.  47 KrokosB
179.  43 Kano
180.  42 lross123
181.  41 calotret
182.  39 Travelingyoyokid
183.  37 Cale S
184.  34 RUDRA PATEL
184.  34 jackolas456
186.  32 Impossible Cuber
186.  32 BerSerKer
188.  29 Kai_Valdez
189.  27 oliverd113
190.  25 GT8590
191.  18 edd_dib
191.  18 Delta Phi
193.  17 Takafumi Sakakibara
194.  14 OriEy
194.  14 Justplayingwithx
194.  14 Curtis
197.  11 Helo people
197.  11 arbivara
199.  10 Rollercoasterben 
200.  9 redrubix2009
200.  9 SavagerFlash17
202.  8 David Reid
202.  8 AADITKINGCUBE2021
204.  7 JailtonMendes


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 2, 2021)

204 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 162!

That means our winner this week is *UnknownCanvas!* Congratulations!!


----------

